# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  How To Find Data In Google Sheets With VLOOKUP?

## marciezell

google sheets vlookup : As a matter of first importance, let me explain a certain something. VLOOKUP with numerous criteria is conceivable in Google Sheets! There are two perspectives to the use of the Vlookup with numerous criteria in Google Sheets. Let me represent the equivalent. 1. Vlookup numerous criteria from a solitary section: 
On the off chance that you are searching for Vlookup recipe with more than one standard from the principal section, find the details here  google sheets vlookup multiple criteria
2. Vlookup different criteria from various segments: I will clarify this point right now detail. Click Here google sheets vlookup from another tab

----------


## CarlosR

so interesting info. Thank for share

----------


## AnthonyAnson

usually, I face problems in google sheet but now after reading your post, I get good information and now I will use it in my work.

----------

